# All aboard the Wii U hype train! (event tomorrow!)



## Justin (Sep 12, 2012)

Well folks, it's time to learn all about the Wii U including price, release date and launch games. Starting at midnight tonight Pacfic Time we'll have a Japanese Nintendo Direct. Then at 7AM Pacific Time there will be a European Nintendo Direct and a live Nintendo of America event in New York City!

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wiiu/index.html

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct_wiiu_preview/index.html

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/news/nintendo_direct_47764.html

http://www.nintendo.com/wiiu


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank goodness they released some info, I was really waiting for some.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 13, 2012)

The official WiiU facebook page gives the NA release date of 11/18 with two different sets...looks interesting, but will probably still wait until after the holidays to get it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2012)

I have seen at the Nintendo Wii U Premium Pack price at Gamestation.co.uk and it says "?309.99"
No way I want to pay THAT much money for a console, I might talk to my friend who is the store manager and see what his opinion of what I should possibly do would be first before I make a decision...


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have seen at the Nintendo Wii U Premium Pack price at Gamestation.co.uk and it says "?309.99"
> No way I want to pay THAT much money for a console, I might talk to my friend who is the store manager and see what his opinion of what I should possibly do would be first before I make a decision...



Really!? ?309.99? I wouldn't of thought that a nintendo console would be that expensive! or would it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm going to end up pre-ordering the deluxe edition. Keep in mind, you're also paying for the Nintendo land game which will be sold separately unless you get the WiiU Deluxe Bundle.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> I'm going to end up pre-ordering the deluxe edition. Keep in mind, you're also paying for the Nintendo land game which will be sold separately unless you get the WiiU Deluxe Bundle.


I am getting the Wii U Deluxe Bundle.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 13, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am getting the Wii U Deluxe Bundle.


It just makes more sense. Either get the WiiU with like 8GB of internal memory and buy hundreds of SD Cards/USB Drives/External Hard Drives, or buy the 32 GB WiiU.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> It just makes more sense. Either get the WiiU with like 8GB of internal memory and buy hundreds of SD Cards/USB Drives/External Hard Drives, or buy the 32 GB WiiU.


I think that I remember having a spare USB 500GB HDD laying about somewhere around where I live, I could possibly plug that in for about 532GB of storage...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 13, 2012)

And I mean stuff like that is fine, but if you consider the amount of memory in something like the PS3 of the XBOX360, then the WiiU pales in comparison.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 13, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> And I mean stuff like that is fine, but if you consider the amount of memory in something like the PS3 of the XBOX360, then the WiiU pales in comparison.


I completely agree with you Bacon Boy, I believe that my PS3 is the 60GB model with a 500GB HDD
(But it actually has about 465GB)

*Enough about my PS3 though, I have saved up for a year now for the Nintendo Wii U and I was wondering whether ?400 would be more than enough for any of the bundles?*


----------



## Solar (Sep 13, 2012)

My mom and dad told me that they would get the Wii U Deluxe Edition for Hanukkah and I'm super excited now


----------



## Hazzaly (Sep 13, 2012)

I was pretty impressed today. Think I'll get it as my Birthday / Christmas with my paper round money ontop. Still hoping they pull the price further down in the UK (Which they will, I saved ?40 from the highest 3DS price on launch)


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2012)

If you want Nintendoland or the black color anyway then yeah sure go for Deluxe there's no reason not to. 

But honestly if you just want the increased storage it's a waste. You get an additional 24GB for $50 in that case. Instead you could purchase a 500GB external hard drive for only $60. That was just a quick search on Amazon, you could probably get even a better price if you tried.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll probably get the basic set, even though I hate that you can only get it in white. I have no interest in Nintendo Land and won't need the extra storage since I don't plan on downloading the retail games. But the price (and lack of Pikmin 3 until next year) are making me think about holding off for a while.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2012)

Probably the only reason I want a WiiU.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2012)

Haven't checked anything out on this yet, but if what Aaron says is true, my chances of getting it have increased.



Never going to pass up a MH game.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome, I had no idea they were making one for the Wii U as well.
Still gonna wait though. For the inevitable price drop on the console.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Awesome, I had no idea they were making one for the Wii U as well.
> Still gonna wait though. For the inevitable price drop on the console.


I'll probably wait for that too, or a game that convinces me that I need to get it earlier.


----------



## Paint (Sep 14, 2012)

I really can't wait! I also really want to find about the yoshi minigame on Nintendoland


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2012)

I snagged one of the deluxe bundles despite telling myself I was going to wait and not get burned again like I did with the 3DS.

Nintendo don't fail me again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2012)

EDIT: Err wat. Double post please ignore. :C


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> I snagged one of the deluxe bundles despite telling myself I was going to wait and not get burned again like I did with the 3DS.
> 
> Nintendo don't fail me again.


Wait,  what? You _stole_ a Deluxe?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 15, 2012)

XD

I believe in this context Tom is referring to the fact he managed to snag one before they were all sold out.

I'll be very interested in the videos and reviews from people here on TBT who manage to get one. I wanna know if the main menu is a complete knockoff of the Wii. lol


----------



## Lyssa (Oct 20, 2012)

I didn't wanna make a new topic about the wii u so figured I'd type in this one!!! I have a deluxe edition preordered as well!!! I plan on getting Super Mario Bros for it - but that might take a while..... November... is booked up for me with games XD Too many coming out that I'm getting. 

Anywho - maybe this is a noob question but anyone know if we can play with people who aren't registered on friends lists? Or is it a friends list thing again? If Nintendoland and Mario Bros. allows that - I'd love to play them with some of you here if possible!


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> I didn't wanna make a new topic about the wii u so figured I'd type in this one!!! I have a deluxe edition preordered as well!!! I plan on getting Super Mario Bros for it - but that might take a while..... November... is booked up for me with games XD Too many coming out that I'm getting.
> 
> Anywho - maybe this is a noob question but anyone know if we can play with people who aren't registered on friends lists? Or is it a friends list thing again? If Nintendoland and Mario Bros. allows that - I'd love to play them with some of you here if possible!



Awesome! I've pre-ordered the deluxe edition as well. Thinking of getting NSMB U as my second game too actually.

Unfortunately, Nintendo has been very quiet regarding online features and related information.  Hopefully we'll know more soon. Probably going to make a new thread with all of the details when it happens!


----------

